# Regards Brethren



## José Luis Artigas R. :. (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi there, my name is José Luis Artigas, a triple fraternal hug for all my brothers  from Venezuela.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 20, 2016)

I love south American brother and brothers who are Spanish speakimg for their " triple fraternal hugs" 

Welcome to the Board


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 24, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 29, 2016)

Welcome to the community here!


----------

